# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Слава

## Dimitri

Как будет на немецком - Слава ... /чему-л./ 
Например - Слава Васе! :)

----------


## Оля

Ruhm den Helden!
Слава Героям! 
Gott sei Dank!
Слава Богу! 
Ruhm dem Vassia!
Слава Васе  ::

----------


## Dimitri

Ясно, спасибо :-) 
А "Слава Германии!" тогда будет - Ruhm dem Deutschland?

----------


## Indra

Вряд ли артикль нужен с именами собственными, что с Васей, что с Германией.

----------


## Оля

> Вряд ли артикль нужен с именами собственными, что с Васей, что с Германией.

 Насчет артикля "перед Васей" я уточнила у носителя языка.
Хотя лучше сказать "Es lebe Вася"   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Дмитрий, а зачем тебе?  ::

----------

